# Diese Produkte kaufen PCGH-Leser bei Caseking besonders oft [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. September 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Diese Produkte kaufen PCGH-Leser bei Caseking besonders oft [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Diese Produkte kaufen PCGH-Leser bei Caseking besonders oft [Anzeige]


----------



## Nuklon (25. September 2010)

Woher wisst ihr, welche Produkte bei Caseking gekauft werden?

ist jetzt keine böse Unterstellung, aber letztens erst die EC-Karten und andere Sachen, da ist man halt für Datensammlung mobilisiert.


----------



## zuogolpon (25. September 2010)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Woher wisst ihr, welche Produkte bei Caseking gekauft werden?
> 
> ist jetzt keine böse Unterstellung, aber letztens erst die EC-Karten und andere Sachen, da ist man halt für Datensammlung mobilisiert.



Kann ich auch nicht sagen, vielleicht über die Links aus Artikeln und dem Preisvergleich. Denn Caseking selbst weiß ja auch nicht, ob ich PCGH Leser bin.


----------



## Taitan (25. September 2010)

Gute Frage! Aber ich glaub auch, dass man Bestellungen, wenn man auf eine der hier geschalteten Werbegrafiken klickt, schon zuordnen kann.

Interessant!


----------



## Ripcord (25. September 2010)

Fehlt ja eingentlich nur noch ein weißes Mainboard & eine weiße Grafikkarte


----------

